# FreeBSD 9.3/10.1  nfsen



## Space000 (Dec 18, 2014)

For a week I can not solve this error. When you run NFSEN, it gives an error. All packages are normal. Tested on both FreeBSD 9.3 and 10.1.


```
root@Route:/ # nfsen start
Error reading profile 'live'
Died at /usr/local/bin/nfsen line 456.
root@Route:/ #
```

Also


```
192.168.1.2/nfsen/nfsen.php
Frontend - Backend version missmatch!
ERROR: nfsend connect() error: No such file or directory!
ERROR: nfsend - connection failed!!
ERROR: Can not initialize globals!
```


----------



## Space000 (Dec 21, 2014)

It is very important to me. Who can help?


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 22, 2014)

I set up nfsen a few months ago, and had quite a few hurdles that I had to overcome (but I can't remember them now).

I constantly had the frontend/backend version mismatch, but got it working regardless.

Have you correctly configured /usr/local/etc/nfsen.conf?

Have you started the nfsen service?

What is at line 456 of /usr/local/bin/nfsen?

What web server are you using and how did you configure it?


----------



## Oko (Dec 23, 2014)

I was following this thread with great interest but didn't want to interfere. I set up nfsen couple a months ago on OpenBSD using Nginx. It was very straightforward IIRC.


----------



## Space000 (Dec 23, 2014)

woodsb02 said:


> I set up nfsen a few months ago, and had quite a few hurdles that I had to overcome (but I can't remember them now).
> 
> I constantly had the frontend/backend version mismatch, but got it working regardless.
> 
> ...



FreeBSD 10.1 (also is 9.3) [x86] (clean, just downloaded) installed in VirtualBox 4.3.
Then I installed from /usr/ports: apache and nfsen
Then I tuned Apache config and simply executed: `nfsen start`


```
root@freeBSD:/usr/home/noob # nfsen start
Error reading profile 'live': Can't open profile data file for profile: 'live' in group '.': No such file or directory
Died at /usr/local/bin/nfsen line 456.
```
That's all!

nfsen.conf = /usr/local/etc/nfsen.conf
nfsen.txt = /usr/local/bin/nfsen


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have written a NfSen howto guide: Thread 49724

It's currently pending moderator approval, but should be available soon.


----------

